# Audible Sound Ahead Of Rev Limiter



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Sure would be nice to have a chime or other type of sound occur about 200 rpm below where the rev limiter kicks in.

Kinda hard to watch both the tach and the road under aggressive/competitive driving conditions.

Anyone else thought about this or know of an easy way to incorporate such a feature? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

There is a company on here that can program that for you. For the life of me I cant remember the name of the company though......


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> There is a company on here that can program that for you. For the life of me I cant remember the name of the company though......


Thanks. I remember doing a test drive in an RX-7 the first year it came out. The rotary engine was so quiet and smooth that the car had a buzzer that sounded at or just before redline. The RX-8 may still have a similar feature.

I've found myself bouncing off the rev limiter a couple of times, usually in 1st gear, under aggressive driving conditions while trying to watch the road. I would imagine that's not good for the Goat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

actually the rev limiter is there as a safety feature, your not really hurting anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

FOUND IT! Read this thread.

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> FOUND IT! Read this thread.
> 
> http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676


Thanks again!

Also, it's good to know that the engine won't suffer if I do accidentally hit the limiter. :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

hey, I used to use the rev limiter as my shift indicator.

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhwapwapwap (shift) wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhwapwapwap (shift)

lol


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Uhm, yep we do that


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Uhm, yep we do that


I plan to buy a second vehicle shortly, giving me the opportunity to park the Goat while the cluster is shipped to you for reprogramming.

BTW, I'm assuming that this modification won't impact my vehicle warranty.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

quite a few people here have it and I cant see how it would void your warranty


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> I plan to buy a second vehicle shortly, giving me the opportunity to park the Goat while the cluster is shipped to you for reprogramming.
> 
> BTW, I'm assuming that this modification won't impact my vehicle warranty.
> 
> Thanks!


no that would not effect a warranty. Unless you have an absolute moron for a service advisor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

ha, imagine that.....

hey uhhhh wilbur? this here thingamabobby has a light that dint come frum da factri. I thank we shuld deeny dis car on warrintee wurk! It surrr is purdy tho!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> quite a few people here have it and I cant see how it would void your warranty


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Heres the way I look at it: 

A. It will in no way shape or form void your warranty, it's technically OEM to a point. 

B. If someone at the a dealer were to get ****ty with you over it just calmly ask:

"Unless you nimrods were beating on my car, how on earth did you know I have it?"

This will shut them up VERY quickly


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

you also forgot to add, the dealer will be so mesmerized by the message "buzzin half dozen all day" they probably wont say much.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like I have nothing to worry about! :agree


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

This might be a stupid question, but in stock form, what is the light on the tach for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

nothing, its not used.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Chris just did mine with a shift light also. He does great work and is very prompt with delivery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

hey, how did the show go?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Chris just did mine with a shift light also. He does great work and is very prompt with delivery.


Good to hear.....I'm convinced!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

hey goat, where in TN you located?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hey goat, where in TN you located?


About 100 miles directly East of Memphis, near Pickwick Dam on the TN River.....Just North of the MS stateline....In other words, in the "boonies"!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I just drove my girl to Waynesboro, about 100 miles south of memphis. She is in the boonies too!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I just drove my girl to Waynesboro, about 100 miles south of memphis. She is in the boonies too!


I have a niece who lives in Meridian, north of Waynesboro.

Waynesboro, I believe, is more like 250-300 miles from Memphis......never been there, however....just looking at a map.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

if I remember right, its about 60 miles down 65 from Nashville to route 64 and then its due west for 56 miles. and 64 competely sucks as its 90% residential neighborhood !!!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if I remember right, its about 60 miles down 65 from Nashville to route 64 and then its due west for 56 miles. and 64 competely sucks as its 90% residential neighborhood !!!


I misunderstood before....thought you meant Waynesboro, MS. Waynesboro, TN is less than 50 miles from here, mostly east and a little north.

I agree with what you're saying about Hwy. 64....that stretch is bad. Unfortunately, there's probably not an alternate route that is any better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I know that MapQuest told me to take the Nacho parkway (Natchez Trace) but you can only do 25 on it and that sucks even worse!

But hey, I have a LONG time before I gotta go down there again!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I know that MapQuest told me to take the Nacho parkway (Natchez Trace) but you can only do 25 on it and that sucks even worse!
> 
> But hey, I have a LONG time before I gotta go down there again!


Speed limit on the Natchez Trace Parkway is actually 50 mph, but it's strictly enforced (unless things have changed since I was on it last). One advantage is that trucks aren't allowed on it, unless that has changed. It is primarily meant to be a scenic route.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

yeah, I learned my first trip down it in a moving truck that they arent allowed.


----------

